# Just to keep the pot stirred, residential sprinklers



## fireguy (May 16, 2012)

http://www.fireengineering.com/articles/2012/05/time-out-flashover-residential-sprinklers.html?sponsored=firedynamics&cmpid=EnlFireEngWeeklyMay162012

To clarify the term "legacy furnishings" , means old crap, like what I have in my house.  My whole house is legacy, real rough cut 2 x 4 that measure 2 x 4.


----------

